# Smiling uncontrollably



## ericstar (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi guys, 

I seem to have a problem whereby I can't control my smiling. i tend to smile whenever I see people in public and sometimes to my parents at home. Is this some kind of condition? Is there any cure for this?

Want to hear your opinions. 

Thnks


----------



## Draconis (Jul 24, 2014)

I think it's a symptom, not a condition. I do that too and I can't control it when it starts, though I suppose it doesn't happen as often. It could happen at the most inappropriate of times though. And I also laugh ,thankfuly (or not) I lack any sort of capacity to be embarassed about that stuff.


----------



## ioancristian (Jul 21, 2014)

I don't think it's a symptom. It's ok to smile, it resembles a friendly person. But sometimes i keep smiling way too long i.e. i start smiling and after 10 minutes of conversation(especially in a group) i realize that my smiling is still on.


----------



## philfromgermany (Aug 7, 2014)

ericstar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I seem to have a problem whereby I can't control my smiling. i tend to smile whenever I see people in public and sometimes to my parents at home. Is this some kind of condition? Is there any cure for this?
> 
> ...


how old are you? i recognize this behaviour in childhood (not just from me - generally) but not after.


----------



## ericstar (Dec 21, 2013)

philfromgermany said:


> how old are you? i recognize this behaviour in childhood (not just from me - generally) but not after.


i'm 25.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

I don't think i'll find anywhere on the net that i can relate to like this site. I have this problem too, just today i was getting paranoid about it at work again, like i just won't stop smiling for no reason. People might think its no big deal, but i get real self conscious of it. Ericstar are you an overly self conscious person like me?
Its just like anything, if we didn't care about it, if it didn't bother us it wouldn't be a problem. I try to remind myself not to stress over it. Most people i doubt will care even if they notice.


----------



## catfreak1991 (May 24, 2014)

Used to happen to me ALL of the time. I was often ridiculed for it.


----------



## WillCedar (Feb 25, 2013)

I have this problem too. Funny thing is, I don't dwell on it or let it embarrass me too much. It tends to occur when I'm the happiest, like on my drive home from work, either thinking about how I made an *** of myself or listening to something funny on the radio. I also over-smile when I see people I know in public. And this giant smile causes my face to get hot and red and looks goofy as hell.


----------



## ericstar (Dec 21, 2013)

bottleofblues said:


> I don't think i'll find anywhere on the net that i can relate to like this site. I have this problem too, just today i was getting paranoid about it at work again, like i just won't stop smiling for no reason. People might think its no big deal, but i get real self conscious of it. Ericstar are you an overly self conscious person like me?
> Its just like anything, if we didn't care about it, if it didn't bother us it wouldn't be a problem. I try to remind myself not to stress over it. Most people i doubt will care even if they notice.





WillCedar said:


> I have this problem too. Funny thing is, I don't dwell on it or let it embarrass me too much. It tends to occur when I'm the happiest, like on my drive home from work, either thinking about how I made an *** of myself or listening to something funny on the radio. I also over-smile when I see people I know in public. And this giant smile causes my face to get hot and red and looks goofy as hell.


I was thinking all these while that I was the only person with this problem.

Yup, I'm overly conscious. I keep worrying about what other people will think of me when I smile awkwardly. And conscious of many other things too.

I guess I should just dun care about what others think.


----------



## Saius (Jun 13, 2014)

WillCedar said:


> I also over-smile when I see people I know in public. And this giant smile causes my face to get hot and red and looks goofy as hell.


this happens to me... usually happens with "new" people when I meet them for the second or third time... I

sometimes I'll make an excuse like I have to go to the bathroom and stay there till I can stop smiling...

I also get laughing attacks sometimes but I dunno if that's related at all.


----------



## Draconis (Jul 24, 2014)

catfreak1991 said:


> Used to happen to me ALL of the time. I was often ridiculed for it.


Me too. I was also shaking myself, rocking my upper body back and forth. I still do it but not as often. Needless to say , school was a nightmare untill graduation and a whole year of zoloft and other pills to keep my serotonin levels from hitting rock bottom. 
Here is an example of how this weird smiling can affect your life. I had a "friend" back at uni, by a friend I mean someone that calls me as a last resort. She called me because she was upset so I snorted in the phone back at her ,saying that I'm not the person she should be calling for these situations. But she is a crafty one and lured me with promises of cake...my only weekness. So I went to her place and as it turns out she was upset because she was on a train when a man jumped infront of it and it messed her up. So naturally I was smilling and then laughing it off , while stuffing my face with cake. That was good cheesecake.


----------



## SpiderInTheCorner (Aug 10, 2014)

I had sex with a prostitute once and could not hold back a smile while she was doing a b.j. She got all insecure about herself and I had to pay for an extra 30 min with her just to make her feel better about herself. I also had to come up with something nice to say to her because clearly I couldn't stop smiling.


----------



## StoicJester (Dec 23, 2013)

This happens to me too! Sometimes it even happens at inappropriate times. I always thought it was some weird trait or condition I was born with.


----------



## ericstar (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks for your replies


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

I do this to!...I hate it. I'll just smile while talking to someone.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Yes, this is a big problem of mine. I often have my hand infront of my mouth because of it, i get incredibly embarassed whenever i start smilling out of nowhere.


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

I have this problem as well. I swear it can cause me to smile at the worst possible times. Someone tells a bad joke that I don't find funny? I smile for no reason. I'm walking down the hall with no one speaking to me? I start smiling and look like an idiot. Someone tells me about how their mother died? I start smiling without meaning to and look like a sociopath.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Is it like a nervous habit? I find I smile or even laugh when I'm in a specific type of discomfort. Like around this one superior at work, or when customers are angry at me.


----------



## FinalHope69 (Feb 19, 2014)

I am sorry m really no offense and i am not laughing at you but this comment made my day !!   could not stop laughing when i imagined the situation  thank you


----------



## FinalHope69 (Feb 19, 2014)

FinalHope69 said:


> I am sorry m really no offense and i am not laughing at you but this comment made my day !!   could not stop laughing when i imagined the situation  thank you


At the prostitute story

Besides that , this happens to me often and my brother comments on it all the time but i just try to ignore it


----------



## identificationunknown (Jan 23, 2014)

This has happened to me too.. But i think its because i was just enjoying it.. but still i hate it and it has gotten me into lot of trouble..


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

This has been happening to me alot, recently. I've always mostly worn an emotionless or really pissed off/arrogant looking expression, but I've started to get this urge to smile uncontrollably at school while walking down the hallways to my next class. I'm guessing it's due to the anxiety, but I get so self-conscious that it makes me look like a psychopath, so I try to hold it back, which probably makes it look even weirder.


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

I have this condition/symptom where I start laughing uncontrollably, it's much more embarrassing than smiling haha. Even to the way a person talks, I would find it funny for some reason. When laughing in a group, I'm the last one who stops laughing lol.. forcefully.


----------

